# Working Holiday Visa (subclass 417) Initial "No Further Stay" condition in 1st year?



## kidstyx (Sep 14, 2013)

*Working Holiday Visa (subclass 417) Initial "No Further Stay" condition in 1st year?*

My spouse is interested in applying for a working holiday visa (subclass 417).

She will then subsequently apply for a Partner visa (subclass 820) and hopefully automatically receive bridging visa A.

To do this, she needs to be certain that "No further stay" condition does not apply on her initial working holiday visa.

I have found out that if a working holiday visa is extended for another year, a "no further stay" condition is usually imposed in the second year.

However, is there "no further stay" on the initial working holiday visa usually in the first year or not?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

It can be imposed in the first year as well, at the discretion of the case officer. To quote from the subclass 417 visa page: 



> The Working Holiday visa (subclass 417) lets you stay in Australia for 12 months. Any time spent outside Australia after the 12-month stay period on your visa has started does not extend the length of the visa. _You can only apply for another visa to extend your stay if your visa is not granted with a 'no further stay' condition._ You will be advised of this in your visa grant letter.
> 
> Visa holders without this condition can apply for a second Working Holiday visa. - You should contact your nearest immigration office to discuss your options.


So, there is no guarantee that she won't get it. Being recently married to an Australian citizen or PR holder is definitely a red flag for the case officer that will get you more scrutiny.


----------

